# Clomid 50g - CD2-6 - All advice welcome



## Dopey2012 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi All, 

I have taken my first course of Clomid today. I will be taking clomid on days 2-6. 

I know it may sound like a strange question but when is the best time for me to jump on my partner or is it better to wait for the day 10 scan and the do OPK?

x


----------



## nin0438 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi,

I'm in pretty much the same boat as you and was wondering the same thing, although I have finished the pills and am waiting for AF to finish which is taking forever.  

I'll send you positive thoughts in the hope you get as few side effects as I did....

Best of luck and hope the lovely ladies on here can answer your question.

x


----------



## Dopey2012 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi Nin0438, 

What side affects did you have on the tablets. 

I have everything crossed for you

x


----------



## nin0438 (Sep 13, 2012)

Morning,

I felt a bit sick with the first tablet which lasted into the next day but apart from a bit of acid indigestion here and there, not a lot.  I was very relieved 

x


----------



## Lfey (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi 

Im on cycle 6 of clomid 50mg i believe you need to be having intercourse every 2 to 3 days for the best chance of concieving although clearly this isnt working for me!!! As for the side effects ive not had any.

Best of luck, hope the clomid works better for you than it has for me x


----------



## surfbabe (Jul 9, 2012)

HI Dopey!
welcome to FF 
clomid usually makes you ovulate a few days later than normal. so i would advise you to BD every other day from days 10 to 21 to cover fertile days.
good luck
x


----------



## studentmidwifecm (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning 

I am on clomid days 5 to 9 of my cycle, what sort of day do you think i should ovulate? x


----------

